# a gift for the ladies...



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

and this is one I think you'll like  

I finally got around to processing the shots I took at the 4th November Dia del Muertes alleycat (courier race in Denver)... and amongst them were these rather tasty specimens: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/297043022/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/117/297043022_fd5344ac5b.jpg" width="347" height="500" alt="messengers3" /></a>

blond? brunette? take your pic(k).

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/297043024/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/122/297043024_00cd7753e2.jpg" width="306" height="500" alt="messengers5" /></a>

while the blond fellow has the most amazing electric blue eyes I've ever seen, I submit that these photos truly do not do the dark-haired lad justice.

oh and before you ask, that's whipped cream all over the blond guy's shoulder... trust me, it's a long story.

enjoy!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd hit it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ooh nice. And it looks like the dark haired guy has a chrome messenger bag.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

il sogno, not only does he have a chrome bag, he has the same set of shins knicks that I do. he used that as an opening ploy to chat with me for quite a stretch. were I not utterly distracted by my very own Hawt Boy <sup>tm</sup> I'd have been sorely tempted to engage in a little 'catch-and-release'


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

And the prize for the first "I'd hit it" in the new women's forum goes to ...

BoJo! 

Are we surprised?


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

JT: no, not really. i'm sure he'd say that if i uploaded a shot of A's 84-year-old grandmother.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

May I have a "To Go" bag please?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Now THAT made me laugh!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*You*

girls actually find those two attractive.....really? I'm just trying to understand...cause I see two guys who are in DESPARATE need of some haircuts....rather disheveled appearances, and their clothes are rather....ummm.....I don't know...ugly....I just don't get the attraction there...someone explain it please?


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

physasst said:


> girls actually find those two attractive.....really? I'm just trying to understand...cause I see two guys who are in DESPARATE need of some haircuts....rather disheveled appearances, and their clothes are rather....ummm.....I don't know...ugly....I just don't get the attraction there...someone explain it please?



Don't be gettin' all judgemental just because you shave your head......


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nah...*



KenB said:


> Don't be gettin' all judgemental just because you shave your head......



I'm just tryin to understand..I mean someone should tell that blonde guy that Don Johnson is calling...he wants his mid-eighties stubble back......


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

physasst said:


> I'm just tryin to understand..I mean someone should tell that blonde guy that Don Johnson is calling...he wants his mid-eighties stubble back......


I dunno, they're good enough looking I guess. Kinda feminine, IMO, which is probably why I'd say they're good enough looking. ???


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ummm*



KenB said:


> I dunno, they're good enough looking I guess. Kinda feminine, IMO, which is probably why I'd say they're good enough looking. ???



kay...do you have something to tell us????HMMMMM.:idea:


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*physasst*

dude I get what you're saying, however please understand a couple things: first and foremost these pics were taken AFTER these guys had done a gruelling hour-long alleycat / messenger race. and it was warm out, so yea... they're gonna look a bit dishevelled. everyone had to stick around to wait for results cos there's quite a bit of cash involved.

not to mention that one of the tasks/gags during the alleycat... well lets just say it involved getting hit in the face with copious amounts of whipped cream before we even got out the door of the first bar, so everyone was looking a little rattier than even their usual.

and couriers just dress this way. would you prefer lycra? I mean it depends. both have their places.

not to mention that, I don't know if you've driven thru your local uni or liberal arts college neighbourhood lately but the scruffy 3-day beard look is back in major force. all the little hipster chicas think this is teh hawt. me? well I tend to look past this stuff at what's underneath. trust me, both these lads are smokin. I've actually seen the brunette at another event where he was dressed to the nines and he is all that and a costco sized bag of cool ranch doritos.

my vote: wash 'em, strip 'em and bring 'em to my tent!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

physasst said:


> kay...do you have something to tell us????HMMMMM.:idea:



No worries there. I'm a raging hetero.... no appreciation for the male form in any way. I have no idea what women find attractive in men. The guys in the pics have feminine "lines" so to speak.

I forget what comedian said it but the gist was that the female body is a work of art and the male body is all about utility.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lonefrontranger said:


> il sogno, not only does he have a chrome bag, he has the same set of shins knicks that I do. he used that as an opening ploy to chat with me for quite a stretch. were I not utterly distracted by my very own Hawt Boy <sup>tm</sup> I'd have been sorely tempted to engage in a little 'catch-and-release'


While we're on the subject you should post a pic of that Frye dude if you have one. Your stories have gotten me all fixated on him. :crazy:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I could almost swear BoJo did that in the Lounge. I think it was in the recent too. I'd post a link to it but I don't want to have to go through the 63,865 posts he's made in the last couple of days.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lonefrontranger said:


> I've actually seen the brunette at another event where he was dressed to the nines and he is all that and *a costco sized bag of cool ranch doritos*.
> 
> my vote: wash 'em, strip 'em and bring 'em to my tent!


Take him to lfr's tent folks. I'll take care of the Doritos!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lonefrontranger said:


> il sogno, not only does he have a chrome bag, he has the same set of shins knicks that I do. he used that as an opening ploy to chat with me for quite a stretch. were I not utterly distracted by my very own Hawt Boy <sup>tm</sup> I'd have been sorely tempted to engage in a little 'catch-and-release'


Those shin knicks are cool. My lower back would get sunburned tho. Do you wear a long shirt with the knicks?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, okay, now I know what that plus sign in this forum's name means.

"Podium Boys."


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> while the blond fellow has the most amazing electric blue eyes I've ever seen, I submit that these photos truly do not do the dark-haired lad justice.
> 
> oh and before you ask, that's whipped cream all over the blond guy's shoulder... trust me, it's a long story.
> 
> enjoy!


I'd hit the blonde guy, but not the dark-haired guy. Who am I kidding? I'd probably hit him anyway.

BTW, I wasn't even looking at the blonde guy's shoulder. Didn't even notice the whipped cream smudges. Mmm, whipped cream...


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

It's all in the smile....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

physasst said:


> girls actually find those two attractive.....really? I'm just trying to understand...cause I see two guys who are in DESPARATE need of some haircuts....rather disheveled appearances, and their clothes are rather....ummm.....I don't know...ugly....I just don't get the attraction there...someone explain it please?


My wife gets pissed when I cut my hair short. She also likes it when I don't shave for a few days. I guess there is a fine line between "scruffy" and "homeless dude in the street."


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

il sogno said:


> While we're on the subject you should post a pic of that Frye dude if you have one. Your stories have gotten me all fixated on him. :crazy:


hee! I've a few shots of Frye on my flickr stream; he's quite the lens sl*t. here you go: link to my Denver Cruise set. there are 2 or 3 shots of him in there.

dont say i didn't warn you that he looks like a toast rack with bedhead.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I think the blonde guy has potential. Hell, even the brunette has potential (a more frontal shot of him would help to know). But both of these men are too effeminate for me. I can't get into the long hair thing. Or the 3/4 length pant on men thing. I hardly even wear 3/4 length pants. They are definitely not something I would like to see on a man.

ARGH, I will always love short hair. This long hair surfer/skater/whatever trend is killing me. Boys don't look nice anymore. *sigh*


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

physasst said:


> girls actually find those two attractive.....really? I'm just trying to understand...cause I see two guys who are in DESPARATE need of some haircuts....rather disheveled appearances, and their clothes are rather....ummm.....I don't know...ugly....I just don't get the attraction there...someone explain it please?


Attractiveness is a personal thing, and varies greatly from one person to the next.

I think these guys look stupid, and the one on the left looks like he got hit in the face with a shovel, but I'm not a girl or gay, so who knows.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

wasn't there a thread where some doofus posted a picture of a fat guy riding a bike or sth like that and called it a treat for the ladies? Then a few of us guys retched at the sight of it and I posted some Tom Boonen pics and sth?

Did it get deleted?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

blondie is pretty nice to look at. i like the scruff and smile. looks comfortable in his skin.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> wasn't there a thread where some doofus posted a picture of a fat guy riding a bike or sth like that and called it a treat for the ladies? Then a few of us guys retched at the sight of it and I posted some Tom Boonen pics and sth?
> 
> Did it get deleted?


Yes it did. Original post was deemed inappropriate for this forum.


----------



## jg150 (Sep 19, 2005)

vonteity said:


> I'd hit the blonde guy, but not the dark-haired guy. Who am I kidding? I'd probably hit him anyway.
> 
> BTW, I wasn't even looking at the blonde guy's shoulder. Didn't even notice the whipped cream smudges. Mmm, whipped cream...


There's just something really cool about a chick saying "I'd hit it"... :thumbsup:


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

jg150 said:


> There's just something really cool about a chick saying "I'd hit it"... :thumbsup:


I think she means with this:










Easton CNT technology too, good choice.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*aw nuts*



uzziefly said:


> ...and I posted some Tom Boonen pics and sth?
> 
> Did it get deleted?


... sweet blue zombie jesus and I missed it? TomBo's easily one of my very fave podium boyz too. I vaguely recall starting a couple riots over in the lounge posting some inflammatory 'smashed package' pics of him... good times, good times.

rats. uzzie you're a class act, don't let anyone tell you diff. thanks for at least trying to make amends, anyways.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> ... sweet blue zombie jesus and I missed it? TomBo's easily one of my very fave podium boyz too. I vaguely recall starting a couple riots over in the lounge posting some inflammatory 'smashed package' pics of him... good times, good times.
> 
> rats. uzzie you're a class act, don't let anyone tell you diff. thanks for at least trying to make amends, anyways.


I remember you posting a bunch of really nice Boonen shots during one of the Tours. Ahh nice memories...
Thanks LFR


----------

